# Gas to Pellet Insert?



## ibil4u (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey Folks,
I am new to this so bare with me. I have a large brick fireplace that contains a gas log insert. This is not a glass sealed unit and it is open in the front. This unit gives off very little heat and is only used occasionally. I would like to replace it with a supplemental heat source such as a pellet stove insert. I think the unit is a simple gas insert that is vented to the roof with type B piping. I don't think that the firebox behind the metal gas insert is bricked but I can't be sure either way. I think it is a zero clearance unit.

Question- What are my options if I want to place a heat producing unit in this space? For instance, can I use a zero clearance pellet stove (Harman Accentra for example) if the firebox behind the insert is not bricked? How do I need to prepare the firebox to accept the pellet insert? Can I use the type B piping that is already in place?

One dealer thinks he may be able to put a metal firebox in the space and then place the zero clearance pellet stove insert in the metal firebox. At this point the dealer is not sure and he is looking into the issue. Are there any other options short of removing the gas insert, piping, etc. and starting from scratch? If you can put a zero clearance unit close to any wall, why can't you put the same insert into a fireplace that does not have a bricked firebox? I may be mixing apples and oranges here but that is why I am asking the experts on this excellent site.

Thanks in advance for all replies.


----------



## begreen (Sep 13, 2010)

It sounds like it may be possible to convert to pellet with all new venting. But I am wondering why the gas insert is so anemic?

The best option would be to compare fuel costs between gas and pellets. Is this natural gas or propane? A good gas insert should throw off volumes of heat and nat. gas is often less expensive to run than pellets.


----------



## madison (Sep 13, 2010)

Been there, and here are some ideas/considerations.

1.   Take some pictures of the existing unit, inside the home as well as outside if it is an exterior chimney and add it to the post.  This will help many of us with ID'ing what you have.
2.   Get a local dealer to actually visit your home, so he knows what he is dealing with.
3.   We were able to put a gas insert inside of a zero clearance fireplace that had gas logs.  It kicks out ~ 30k BTU's and is very convenient, we also have a wood stove in another section of the home.   Not dealing with pellets or wood in "my wife's"  living room dictated the gas insert decision.
4.   It was considered, but not necessary to "bang out" the existing zero clearance fireplace with gas logs and start from scratch, and was not considered too big of a deal by the estimator.
5.   You will NOT be able to use the existing gas vent ("chimney") for another type of fueled unit.  So consider that you will be adding more than likely ~ $1k to the project.

There is a pellet section to the hearth.com forum, your thread may be moved, or better answered in that forum.


----------



## imacman (Sep 13, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> A good gas insert should throw off volumes of heat and nat. gas is often less expensive to run than pellets.



That may be true, based on the OP's area and price for pellets and gas.  Use this calculator to figure out which will be cheaper:

http://energy.cas.psu.edu/EnergySelector.html


----------



## vvvv (Sep 13, 2010)

cant use b-vent for pltstove by code


----------



## jtp10181 (Sep 14, 2010)

I can tell you are not using terms correctly such as "insert" and "gas logs"

It is causing confusion.

Please get an exact make / model of your current fireplace. Also some pictures would be nice. 

Without this info any advice on here is not accurate because we do not really know what you have now.


----------

